# how much room do you need to move around in a western saddle?



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Do you have pic message? Or a cell phone that you can upload onto your computer? I'm not sure how to measure the seat. Maybe have your trainer tell you the size your in. Or a very personal question,, how tall are you and your weight?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Good reading about western saddles here:

Western Saddle Guide : Expert advice

How much room depends on how you ride & what you want to do. The size of your thigh and how you position it (long stirrups vs shorter stirrups) and just how tight you like it to be are probably the biggest factors.

I prefer a longer, unpadded seat, but I'm using a shorter, padded one because it is the only one that I've found in my price range that fits my horses (Arabians).


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I do have a phone that i can take pics with but i don't have anyone to take the pics while i'm on board. Maybe i could take it myself from a birds eye view that way you could see the distance as i see it. I am 5'3" and overweight at 12.5 stone. I think the saddle was described as the equivalent of 17" english which would be plenty big enough for me. I will really try to get some pics tonight. The weather is really bad rain so maybe i'll have to get wet!


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

bsms said:


> Good reading about western saddles here:
> 
> Western Saddle Guide : Expert advice
> 
> ...


Thanks for link i will check it out. I ride quite long in my stirrups and have to admit that my legs are quite chunky. I wouldn't mind not having a lot of room but is it safe to have a quite snug fitting western saddle?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I think too that as long as you are comfortable and you don't feel like your going to fall out you should be fine. Do you lope? Not canter but lope?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums...0274365621477_752916476_9069058_455996_n1.jpg

I hope this link works i'm no computer whiz! This is a pic of me on my mare in my instructor's saddle. Although it's not a great pic (but might give you some indication) as i'm leaning forward to give her a rub on her neck. This was such a happy day as this was the first time I had rode her since bringing her back into work i nearly cried. There is a lot more room in this saddle than the one i have got but i'm not too botheres about it aslong is it's not an issue safety wise. I will get pics tonight of me in my saddle.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

mbender said:


> I think too that as long as you are comfortable and you don't feel like your going to fall out you should be fine. Do you lope? Not canter but lope?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No i haven't loped before but I also haven't cantered either. I lost my confidence a while ago and just trying to get that back before moving up from a trot. My instructor's horses aren't western trained so i haven't tried a lope but i know that it is a more slower gait than a canter why do you ask?


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

This has the square bits at the horn that my saddle has.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The saddle part you are referring to is called the "swell". As far as fit is concerned, you should be able to sit back to the cantle (the back of the saddle) without your butt falling over it and be able to fit your fist (~4") between your tummy and the horn. If your leg is hitting the swell, it could very well mean that the saddle is too small for you or you don't have the fenders adjusted properly. Remember that you ride with a longer leg in a Western then in an English.

The bars of the saddle refer to spread of the tree and the size to fit your horse - not you. Size (for the horse) is measured at the gullet and is an indicator of the size. There are other considerations as to size such as angle of the bars as well.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

The reason I asked was to see if you could rock back and forth easily in the lope or if it is too tight to move. Confidence will come. So no worries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

mbender said:


> The reason I asked was to see if you could rock back and forth easily in the lope or if it is too tight to move. Confidence will come. So no worries.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'll try sitting in the saddle and rocking back and forward in the canter motion see how that feels.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> The saddle part you are referring to is called the "swell". As far as fit is concerned, you should be able to sit back to the cantle (the back of the saddle) without your butt falling over it and be able to fit your fist (~4") between your tummy and the horn. If your leg is hitting the swell, it could very well mean that the saddle is too small for you or you don't have the fenders adjusted properly. Remember that you ride with a longer leg in a Western then in an English.
> 
> The bars of the saddle refer to spread of the tree and the size to fit your horse - not you. Size (for the horse) is measured at the gullet and is an indicator of the size. There are other considerations as to size such as angle of the bars as well.


Thank you so much SWELL! now i don't feel such an idiot . I can get my fist between my tummy and the horn (there is quite abit of room) and my bum doesn't come up over the top of the cantle it's just there isn't much room at the front of my thigh and the swell. As soon as the weather dries up i'm going to do some posting in it and see if my thigh hits it as i go forward. Does it matter if it does hit am i putting myself in danger if it is a little on the snug side. It fits everywhere else apart from this problem with my thighs and fits my mare great.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Your leg shouldn't move forward at the post so if it is OK now, it should be OK while posting - just get your weight into your heels.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well we have had continuous rain since i posted this thread and I am desperate to get some pics of me in this new saddle. It is first on my list tomorrow morning if the weather dries up. I'm even going to put my mare in tonight so she will be dry to ride in the morning that way even if it's raining i can still get pics.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Netty, it likely feels so small because you are used to riding in your instructors that is much too big for you. Like Iride said, you should be able to put your fist between your belly and the horn or, if you are built like me with a smaller waist and bigger legs, I don't like any more than about an inch and a half or 2 inches between my legs and the swells. Anything else is too big and I feel insecure.

This saddle is actually a half inch too big and the wrong type of tree for me, that's why I have the horrendous chair seat.









This one fits me much better and it can be seen in my seat and leg position.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

that first picture is very much the same as how much distance i have between the swell and my leg. The second there is a little more than I have. Thanks Smrobs that is a fantastic example and I could tell the difference between your position. I think maybe as i'm used to having such a big saddle to really shift my weight around in when i need to (example - my mare has trouble pushing with her right shoulder so i really need to shift my weight out to the left sometimes having to more or less sit on the opposite side and open up my right hip to help her) that the smaller space was just a little off putting and my thought was would i get trapped with the swell. Lovely horses by the way!


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

still horrendously raining although it has forecast it to be brighter and dry this afternoon fingers crossed. the joys of british weather and no indoor riding facilities! you gotta love it.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

That sucks netty. 

Robs, in show, aren't your legs supposed to be like pic 1?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You see horrible chair seats a ton in western showing, but they are still improper equitation. I think they are more acceptable because unless you have _just_ the right size/style saddle with the leathers hung in _just_ the right spot on the tree to fit your body and riding style, it's virtually impossible to avoid them.

I know I am a very long way from having proper equitation but now I know why I couldn't ride the bigger spooks or bucks in that saddle. When your feet are so far out from under you, you kind of lose your seat belt.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

*just a quick update*

i rode last night after it managed to stay dry for at least an hour. The saddle was actually fine and i think it's more of the fact that i just have to get used to not being in such a big saddle. I actually felt a little more secure in the smaller seat so i'm hoping by riding in it more i should get used to it. Thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

It all depends on what you do. I ride barrels in a smaller 15 inch barrel saddle, and when I do cow events, I ride in a 16.5 cutting saddle. Really, you shouldn't be moving around period.


----------

